# Shotgun ID



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Something to puzzle your puzzlers. I would like some help identifying an old shotgun I inherited from my grandfather. I cannot find any make or model number stamped on it anywhere. The only thing that is stamped on the side of the barrel is' "Proof Tested-12 Gauge 2 3/4 inch chamber". The only thing stamped on the end of the recoil pad is, "Buck's Sporting Goods Price Utah" but I am sure the recoil pad is after market as the sanding marks to smooth the junction are clearly visible. The gun is at least 70 years old and maybe older. If any of you have any ideas I would really appreciate them. And if not maybe you will enjoy puzzeling your puzzler. Here are some pics.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have no idea what it is but it sure looks like a John Browning design. His pump had a hammer on the back so I could be way off. Sure looks browning...


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

My browing hunch lead me to .... Stevens 520 pump-action shotgun...
Does it break down?
http://ravelingroup.com/wordpress1/tag/john-browning/
http://ravelingroup.com/wordpress1/2012 ... -reliable/


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

It is definitely not a break down and it has a 29 inch barrel. But your pics sure look familiar. The best lead I have. Thanks!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

How about Wards Western Field Model 30. It's got to be a design of John Browning. The receiver is just to Browning looking. This is kind of exciting for me; I'm a wanna be browning geek; not the modern stuff but the actual John Browning patents and get a little giddy when I find one I hadn't seen before. I'd be a collector if it didn't cost so much.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Mavis13 said:


> How about Wards Western Field Model 30. It's got to be a design of John Browning. The receiver is just to Browning looking. This is kind of exciting for me; I'm a wanna be browning geek; not the modern stuff but the actual John Browning patents and get a little giddy when I find one I hadn't seen before. I'd be a collector if it didn't cost so much.


+1 I think it is a model 30
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=wes ... edIndex=42


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

huh i would have never guess wards, i too would have said browning by looking at the rear/upper reciever


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I was thinking Stevens 520. Good looking old gun.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

The wards is a browning design from what I read. He just sold the patent; and others produced it.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

On further review.........and on further inspection and some research I am quite sure it is a Stevens/Savage/Browning 520. I still haven't figured out how to get the slide arm disconnected from the bolt assemble to completely take it down but all the other features are definitely there. All these years I never knew it could be taken down. I will work on that another time. My research found that Stevens/Savage manufactured guns for both Montgomery Ward (model 30) and for Sears (model 31) knowing my grandfather it was almost assuredly a Sears gun. I presume that is why there is no make stamped on the gun. The model 620 which was a later version did not have the distinctive hump back that Mavis13 recognized as a Browning design (like the 5 A). Thanks for the great lead Mavis! You were right on the money.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

http://ravelingroup.com/wordpress1/cate ... -shotguns/

Another article


----------

